# 2014 328d



## Melodym (Dec 5, 2019)

Need help. Vehicle has 118,000 miles and car just died in middle of intersection with no warning lights or check engine lights. Tried to restart vehicle and it would not start. BMW looked at it and determined motor is seized. No metal shavings in oil and plenty of coolant. Had an EGR valve recall fixed two months prior. Waiting to see if I can get BMW assistance since they quoted 21k for new motor. Any suggestions?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow. That’s terrible. 
If you get assistance from bmw - big if - I would be surprised if you don’t end up with 50 percent or more of that bill. 
Start looking at used engines and independent shop to put it in. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Best wishes.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow sorry to hear.

I'm wondering if the HPFP seized. Any metal found in the fuel?


Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

n1das said:


> Wow sorry to hear.
> 
> I'm wondering if the HPFP seized. Any metal found in the fuel?
> 
> Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


+1, if the HPFP exploded, it might be the culprit of seizing the engine. That said, I think most HPFP issues have been with the m57 and n57 engines (I6).


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

A CP4 failure should not seize an engine. The pump themselves will seize up and explode internally contaminating the fuel system, but the engine itself should not seize. The crank should still turn.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

alacey said:


> A CP4 failure should not seize an engine. The pump themselves will seize up and explode internally contaminating the fuel system, but the engine itself should not seize. The crank should still turn.


I've read that a high concentration of gasoline or water can sieze the cp4 instead of the more gradual metal flaking from lesser contamination.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

dzlbimmer said:


> I've read that a high concentration of gasoline or water can sieze the cp4 instead of the more gradual metal flaking from lesser contamination.


I have read so too, but that should not seize the engine. A seized engine generally means the crankshaft won't rotate.


----------



## Nachfolger (Jul 18, 2016)

If you want my two cents, scrap the concept of replacing it with a new engine. Parts and labor for a used engine from a independant mechanic will not even reach half of that price. It might be worth having a second shop verify that it is even the engine.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Melodym said:


> Need help. Vehicle has 118,000 miles and car just died in middle of intersection with no warning lights or check engine lights. Tried to restart vehicle and it would not start. BMW looked at it and determined motor is seized. No metal shavings in oil and plenty of coolant. Had an EGR valve recall fixed two months prior. Waiting to see if I can get BMW assistance since they quoted 21k for new motor. Any suggestions?


Can you describe "tried to restart vehicle and it would not start" in more detail? Did the engine just crank and crank and crank and not start? A seized engine would prevent the starter from being able to crank the engine.

Just trying to understand what happened.

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

alacey said:


> dzlbimmer said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that a high concentration of gasoline or water can sieze the cp4 instead of the more gradual metal flaking from lesser contamination.
> ...


After filling with gasoline:
Case 1 is vehicle not started
Case 2 is vehicle started/driven, no swarf (metal shavings)
Case 3 is vehicle started/driven, swarf in system 
Case 4 is vehicle started/driven, pump seized, camshafts fractured and timing chain(s) broken. 

SIT 16 01 06 (250) link


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

dzlbimmer said:


> After filling with gasoline:
> Case 1 is vehicle not started
> Case 2 is vehicle started/driven, no swarf (metal shavings)
> Case 3 is vehicle started/driven, swarf in system
> ...


Neither one of those is a seized engine. A seized engine is when the crank/pistons will not move. It may be a seized pump, but that is a different matter.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

alacey said:


> Neither one of those is a seized engine. A seized engine is when the crank/pistons will not move. It may be a seized pump, but that is a different matter.


Jammed chain at the crank sprocket a possibility in that instance.

Hopefully OP reports back with additional information leading up to the failure. 
And any later findings.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Melodym said:


> Vehicle has 118,000 miles
> --
> BMW looked at it and determined motor is seized.
> --
> ...


Have it towed somewhere else for a second opinion. Think twice before repairing, focus on the car's actual market value vs the cost of repair. Someone with ability will buy a parts car or project for a low price, which very likely nets you more than repairing the car and selling it. Keeping it? Doesnt really make sense unless it is very unique and otherwise exceptional. Put that repair bill toward a newer version of the same car, built how you like. My .02


----------



## tomg113 (Jan 14, 2017)

With my '14 328d, without warning it just stalled while driving. Tried to restart, but engine just cranked and cranked. It would not restart. Had it towed to dealer. Turned out to be the fuel pump. They found metal shavings throughout. The entire fuel system had to be replaced including pump, fuel injectors, fuel lines, etc.


----------



## BMW4FUN! (Nov 12, 2019)

Curious to find out from tomg113 and the OP, if you guys regularly use diesel fuel additives (which adds lubricity to the fuel) or not. Being that ULS diesel has very low lubricity to it, wondering if it's possible that over time the fuel pump, fuel injectors and other related fuel items may have been compromised because of that? Also, is your state known for having poor quality diesel fuel, in comparison to other states? (just trying to see if there is any correlation between fuel quality and damaged parts that you have encountered).


----------



## Melodym (Dec 5, 2019)

So BMW USA and dealership will not offer any assistance. The dealership wants $700 to tear the engine apart after I was already charged $200 for diagnostic to tell me the engine was seized. No metal shavings in the fuel line, high pressure fuel pump is ok (120,000 mile/10 year warranty on that part after several BMW owner lawsuits), no metal shavings in the oil and the coolant level was fine. All this happened after EGR Valve recall where i take manifold was also replaced.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Melodym said:


> So BMW USA and dealership will not offer any assistance. The dealership wants $700 to tear the engine apart after I was already charged $200 for diagnostic to tell me the engine was seized. No metal shavings in the fuel line, high pressure fuel pump is ok (120,000 mile/10 year warranty on that part after several BMW owner lawsuits), no metal shavings in the oil and the coolant level was fine. All this happened after EGR Valve recall where i take manifold was also replaced.


Document the stall in traffic - hazardous to life and health - at SaferCar.gov. https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Kinda funny (not), that this happened after the cooler and intake was replaced. Not low on oil, or coolant?? Did she just shut down quietly? Or with some noise? Engines just don't do this without a reason or at least giving hints that they are not happy and quiet. Even if the timing chain locked up you would hear a noise as it is a lot of mass spinning.
I had my cooler and intake replaced a couple months ago and all I needed after driving awhile was a engine and transmission adaption. Now all seems good. The service manager told me that they had one engine destroyed because enough coolant got into the cylinders to lock her up!!
It is very important to find out how this engine went!! There is a chance that it may be BMW's fault!
If crankshaft is truly stuck then take the oil pan off first as this is the easiest and go from there.. Good luck!

Don


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

OP is likely gone for good. (Although CP says they were on site today...)

However, they should NOT let the dealer do the tear down. Its like letting foxes into the henhouse- they cannot be trusted.

You can prolly get a shop to tell you what happened with 2-3 hrs of labor.

If you need shop recommendations, put a location in your profile


----------

